
Huawei and other mobile “tech giants”: you should break free from Android - prince707
https://medium.com/@gael_duval/huawei-and-other-mobile-tech-giants-you-should-break-free-from-google-android-28955d49439a
======
ezconnect
The article states they are too dependent on Google/Android? If the author
have used a Chinese version of android he would think its another OS and not
android.

The localization engineered on it is just awesome when I saw one. The hand
writing on screen without even showing a keyboard to type their weird
characters and the speech recognition is really good. I think it is a big
setback not having Google on your side but that company is rich they can throw
a lot of resources to their current problem.

I do agree that Playstore/Appstore is a bad monopoly and the world needs
another worldwide distributed appstore.

------
happymellon
So a piece by the founder of /e/ on how phone manufacturers could use /e/
instead of Android. Though their website doesn't explain what /e/ actually is.
From the screenshots is it just Linage with f-droid?

------
taylodl
I must be missing something. How can Google revoke HuaWei's Android license
when Android is licensed with Apache and GPL v2?
([https://source.android.com/setup/start/licenses](https://source.android.com/setup/start/licenses))
What is Google actually doing?

~~~
gaspoweredcat
its not android itself but the google ecosystem tats being revoked, no gapps
or services etc

~~~
CharlesColeman
> its not android itself but the google ecosystem tats being revoked, no gapps
> or services etc

Doesn't seem like that'd make much of a difference, since the "Google
ecosystem" is blocked in China, so all the Chinese makers already have their
own app stores, etc. The revocation may just cause the Chinese makers to
internationalize and export their own ecosystems. In the end, who knows if
that would hurt or help them?

~~~
taylodl
That's an interesting insight. Thanks!

------
xvilka
Oh, please not PWAs... Android itself goes more and more towards native
applications instead (Kotlin Native as the main driver of the modernization).
So PWAs are definitely not future.

------
gaspoweredcat
people are saying this is game over for huawei but i see it the other way,
right now they have a good hold in the market as do other chinese
manufacturers, they have the funds and resources to create a solid alternative
which i imagine would be swiftly accepted by other manufacturers who will no
doubt face the same issues huawei have

on top of that people are starting to become wary of the slight monopoly
google have, many people are ready and waiting to jump ship, rather than the
death of huawei as a major player i think this may be the start of google
losing their stranglehold on the market

~~~
xvilka
I am sure Google wasn't happy about this decision either. But this highlights
the overreliance on its services on almost every mobile device. Hopefully more
alternatives will appear soon.

